# Woking Nuffield Part 11



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New home ladies, good luck   

pam xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow a new board again already, GOOD LUCK ALL.......


----------



## Bifster (Jun 7, 2006)

Dear Ladies

I just wanted to share my news from this morning - I got    . Thank you Mr R for finally getting   to get to the heart of things.  (Had to have ICSI in the end to achieve this).

First scan is booked for 27th June.

Good luck everyone with your d/reg, or stimms - wherever you are at the moment.

  hugs and baby dust to you all

Lucy x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS!![/fly]

Bifster thats great news! You must be so happy! Its lovely to hear about BFP's   

Wishing you a healthy pregnancy!

Bendybird.x[br]Posted on: 12/06/06, 18:11I have one day to go

       

I cant wait- even if my a/f is messing about! Im hoping it comes tomorrow and i will just start july rather than the end of june!

KT good luck for tomorrow!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey
Bifster-           congrats honey, did you get any symptons on the 2ww  

Bendy-Good luck honey let us know how you get on tomorrow xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Congrats Bifster. Hoping you have a wonderful 9 months!

Bendy - good luck for tomorrow hun.

Well day two of stabbing and other than a strange metalic taste I feel ok. Nothing that 12 hours sleep and the couple watching the horny movies in the room next to mine being moved wouldn't cure   thank god for ear plugs!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beaker that made me  , blimey a metalic taste already, think my s/e only kicking in today went loopy at d/f and had a hot flush 
When are you back home??

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bifster  on you   - I am soooo pleased for  you and your dh. Keep us informed of how it goes - When will you get your first scan?  Will you want to know the sex of the baby? I know I will!

Well done - I'm so pleased I'm going to Woking - it seems Mr R can work miracles for us all


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

How sad am I   Im not at work today but i was up at 7... wide awake and just so excited!! Have been waiting for this day for so long and i have butterflys in my tummy 

I really really hope that all of us ladies get a BFP this time! We all deserve it 

Bendybird.xx

Ohh im feeling alittle sorry for Grace now- im not sure i want her out?!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations Bfister, well done and enjoy      

Bendy - loadsa luck for today, do let us know    

Well I saw Mr Riddle and he was also suppose to do my ET but was not available so Mr Curtis did it so I think I have to thank him loads, he was much more "gentle" in his approach I have to say which I think is great especially at ET stage    

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I had my EC yesterday and got 9 eggs, 8 of which "got jiggy with it" overnight so ET booked for tom!

How often have you girls actually seen Mr R we only met him initally on the first appt and then me as I was on my bed in the aneastetic (sorry rubbish spelling)  room yesterday!

I am sooooo excited and nervous each time a hurdle is out of the way I feel a huge weight lift off of my shoulders!

Good luck  to all you woking girls and massive congrats to those of you who have got your  


PMA to all of us enjoy your day!!!!
Gill xxxx


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

Has my first FSH level taken at Woking yesterday and devastated that the level is 14.4.  Mr R said too high to treat.
Have any of you had success in getting FSH levels down?
What can I do?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning congratulations Bifster that is great news and a great feeling for Bendy and I as we both have our appointments today.  Yipee the day is finally here.  I feel really excited but also very sick   i know

Have a good day all

ktx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Steffan have you thought of trying acupuncture? I have read on here that it can help to bring raised levels down?

Only 7 hrs  to go!!

Still no sign of A/F......cant belive it     I need to do yet another dance 

                 

Come on you   come get me  

Bendy.xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Good luck for today KTX & Bendy, let us know    

Steffan, sorry to hear your FSH is too high, surely they can do something, there must be 1000's of women who have this, have you done a search on this web for similiar stories, what did he say exactly?

Gill, I only saw him once throughout the whole treatment as he was not available so Mr Curtis did my ET. I personally think for the money you pay, thats is VERY poor although the nurses, facilities and treatment is excellent and of course the outcome for me   

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Did you only see him once?  I think that is a bit naughty ! Like you say the money we are paying for his spanking new house and cars he would put in a few more shows!

BB.x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

How do you know what youf FSH levels are?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im sure they would have checked yours when they took bloods... when i saw my NHS consultant he checked all mine for me

B.xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi KTX

Your FSH levels should have been taken as part of the blood tests required prior to consultation

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Cool I have my results here it is 2iu/L is that ok


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I have no idea! but im sure it will be fine!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

I dont know the terminology you refer to but

under 6 is excellent
6-9 is very good
9-12 is treatable
12+ unsure

mine was 6.5, if yours is a 2 which I read, thats excellent

Apparently the older you are the higher they expect

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank god for that nearly started to panic there....


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I was reading that some women wait longer to have embies put back so they are a blastocyst. It also said this can improve chances- how come they dont do this for everyone- it said just for those who are older etc..

Bendybird.x[br]Posted on: 13/06/06, 10:39my fsh was 6.1


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

apparently it is more risky as it has to survive longer outside a "natural" environment i.e inside us BUT gives them longer to see how the embies progress and the strenght etc of them so is used for older women where the eggs may not be of a younger females quality.

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow how lovely to have all these knowledgeable people - I know nothing!!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks Cheesy!!

Hows being pregnant?
Where's Emma today?
Bendy.xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ok thanks, cant believe I am really showing already, only 2 pairs of trousers fit me out of probably 40!! My clothes are too small and maternity ones are too big so living in elastic at the moment   Just cant wait for 12 weeks scan when I will be actually 13 +2 and the midwife who I was suppose to see 8 weeks gone I cant see till I am 11 weeks, yep back in the NHS  

Love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Isnt that just so typical of the NHS ! They really are  rubbish at times!  I have had endless trouble with them! What life would be like to be rich and only do private  

Im glad its going well for you, its so nice to hear!  The scan will be fantastic!  Could it be twinnies?

Bendy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

nope Bendy I had my 6 week scan at Woking before they discharged me and one strong healthy bubba at 5.4mm at that point although the size of me, you'd think it was more  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

my sister was the same she showed from about 6 weeks she is now 4 months and is as big as a friend of mine who is due next week, apparently she has lots of fluid!!!

OH MY GOD ONLY 4 HOURS TO GO


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Its so exciting isn't it KT     

Of course you had your 6 week scan, i remember!  Don't know what i was going on about  

One of my friends showed very early on and was extremely big towards the end!!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I am soooo excited for your girlies, please let us know asap


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I will post once im home no doubt!!

I just cant wait to get my drugs and bloody well come on!!!!

I know the drugs dont get discussed untill the impications meeting but i still want to get them now!!!

B.xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

have you got a little space for them at home organised?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im sure i might have you know


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow - you ladies have been busy this morning and emma isn't even here 

Gill - Congrats on the egg collection, I bet you were nervous!  I know I will be, but I have a couple more weeks to wait yet. Keep us informed on how the little embies grow.

Steffan - sorry to hear about your FSH levels - do you have the zita west book? 

KTx and Bendy - good luck today!  Bendy - bring on that AF!  I'm due mine tomorrow, perhaps we shoudl hang out today as I hear that women do tend to mimic each other with things like this! lol

I know Mr R is very busy - he also works out of Frimly hospital at times as he was the surgeon who removed both my ectopics. 

Ooo I have to run - the doorbell just rang!  bbl


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Where is Em?[br]Posted on: 13/06/06, 11:48Do you girlies mind me asking how much you got your drugs for and where from?

Thanks,

Bendybird.xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - the Bureselin was given to me by Woking - I just got the bill this morning - £32 for 2 bottles (which should be enough) - this includes the needles and swabs, and a sharps bin.

Emma - where are you today?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Stimmers are the killers £450 for menopur     but of course depends on dosage

xxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Steffan

I didn't have time to do this earlier, but I have a few mins now - I don't know if you have the Zita West book, but she recommends the following to try to reduce FSH (she also says there are no conventional treatments for raised FSH).

1. Put yourself on a detox programme, including drinking at least 2 litres of filtered water a day, cut down your salt intake and avoid coffee, tea and sugary carbonated drinks. Drink hot water and lemon juice instead.

2. Consult a qualified herbalist abut taking a daily supplement of chaste-tree berry (vitex agnus castus) which may help lower FSH 

3. Take a B-complex supplement containing 50mg of B6 and a zinc supplement to help regulate hormones generally

4. Take 1000mg of essential fatty acids a day, either evening primrose or fish oils

5. Eat pulses, onions and garlic to help break down oestrogen and cabbage to increase the rate at which the liver converts oestrogen into its water soluble form so that it can be excreted from the body.

6. Eat foods containing phyto-oestrogens such as pulses, linseeds, alfalfa sprouts, oats, cabbage and sprouts, which bind to oestrogen receptors, causing a weak oestrogen like response, this will help balance hormones.

She also recommends acupuncture - and can offer this treatment at her clinic in London.

I hope this helps - also Steffan, try this for a month then go back to your GP on days 1-3 of your next AF, they will do the FSH blood test for free - you could do this every month to see if the things you are doing are working - then you can go back to the clinic and see if they will treat you!!!

Good luck


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Stimmers are the killers at that price!!  Ouch!

Bendy.x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Right I am off, I will update you all when I get back, please let this be a good appointment as I have had a S*** day so far........


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Good luck!!

   

Bendybird.xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

what times your bendy?

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

My bloody laptop something wrong with the ip address waiting for i.t to call me, so at home now

Bendy and Kate-Good luck and hurry up and let us know how you get on  

Wildcat-How are you honey, still no a/f for me and i was getting twinges yesterday  

Cheesy-How are you, wow cant believe your showing already  

I hope mr c does my e/t has the nurses said that he was easier to twist around your little finger so hopefully will get the 2 embies then  
Felt sooo il last night was getting hot flushes and had a dodgy tum had to keep going to the loo  

Hope everyone is well
Take care
EMMAXX


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

the world of technology eh  

Yep everything is really tight, you would think honest to god I am about 4 months  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh im sure you look great, i think pg women look so lovely, i feel all protective and motherly   

Take care
Emmaxx

What time is Kate and Bendy's appts


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm still intrigued by this new one-egg policy... Must ask Mr R next time I see him!

I feel like I've seen Mr R quite a lot during my icsi journey, first at initial consultation, then at EC (three times - before the procedure, in recovery, and before we went home), ET, consultation following m/c, ERPC (twice; before and after), follow-up consultation.... Guess I've got value for money there  

I have always found him very knowledgable, friendly, gentle and sympathetic, also at ET - no probs whatsoever!

Cheesy - I think you are big partly because of the treatment, I too couldn't fit into any clothes and looked 4 months when I was just 8 weeks


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nibbles-How are you honey , hows the stimms going


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Emma - welcome back, sorry to hear you had pc problems - I hate that!

Still no A/F??   I have a few twinges today, but not sure if it will come tomorrow - i'm expecting to be late as this is just sods law...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Its driving me   just want her to start  oh well im sure she will show up when she is ready


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Here is an AF dance for you Emma and also for Bendy and for Me too!!!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

how late are you Emma,,,, its tricky cause they shut you down and still expect a period


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh not late Cheesy just keep getting aches etc and nothing is coming, due yesterday, i see my acup lady tomorrow so hopefully she will give it the old needle   

I know this shutting down lark but having a period, i thought it would be like zoli where you dont have any ...  cant believe the Menapor is that amount, do u ,mind me asking in total for everything how much you paid, as im having icsi and ivf but only billing me for icsi...pm me if you want to tell me


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no I dont mind, I kept a tracker excluding all the acupuncture costs  

ICSI £3950
Menopur  & Pregnl £450 (think it will include cyclogest if not pregnl)
Buserlin £72 (needing extra bottle towards the end)
SA £130
Consultation £190

Total £4792    

But obviously worth it, especially first time


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh thats not too bad i thought you were going to say £5,500 as i know icsi is more than ivf, also i only paid £32 for x2 bottles of Bureslin?, they have told me to take pregnyl remind me what that is again


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeh ICSI is a grand more  

pregnl is the trigger injection you take before EC normally about 10,000 IU or UI   then you take another much smaller dosage the evening of ET and then again 3 days after ET, then thats it. I think the lower dose I was on was 500IU

Hope that helps  

love
cheesyb

cant believe you are sooooooooooo on the rollacoaster now   bet you'll be chatting loads on the 2ww, I was all the time even tho I worked through it all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Cheesy, is the pregnyl instead of the botty bullets as they said something about injection that is more natural than the bullets and also discussed patches that you can wear too..

I know it is kind of scary, but suprised how calm i am about it all, still do think this may not work, but at least i have a better chance than trying naturally 

Cheesy, dont you dare leave me i want to be chatting to you on here until your just about to pop


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeh pregnl is in place of the   bullets  , 

Must admit I was fairly calm aswell up until 2 ww    some are absolutely fine with it, I drove myself mad  

Didnt think I would test early, but I did, 2 days  

ah well  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah i know you did you naughty girl  , you kept that one to yourself until you came back and said you had a bfp!!!   i forgive you though  

Did they say whey they gave you that instead of botty bullets


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeh because I was to take Cyclogest on my schedule but I only produced 8 eggs and apparently you dont take cyclogest if you produce less than 13/15? eggs I think

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

OOOOHHH ok now i know, they have put pregnl down on mine, wonder if thats because they knew about my womb lining


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

maybe, not sure  

Off now ladies have a cool evening and speak tomorrow as usual   

Look forward to hearing about KTX & Bendy's appointments, bet I have loads of reading in the morning  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night Cheesy,
Have a good evening honey   

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya, Well Mr R and Caroline were lovely very helpful and informative, we are having to have ICSI as hubbys   are a bit silly and dont swim in the right direction and dont do what they are meant to  --- a bit like my hubby really.

We are due to start on day 21, on day 4 today so not long at all now, I am going back for my implications next tuesday at 1pm.

Again Mr R was strongly trying to suggest only 1 back in as not even 31 yet, but I still want 2, hubby is not too sure now, as was frightened by triplets, so have agreed to wait and see the quality first.

Fingers crossed it will all work 1st time, lets hope Bendy's appt was as good as mine I feel on  

Ktx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Ohhh how exciting Kate it's soooooooooo exciting isn't it, I had my passport picture taken just before my 1st app and I look like the cat that got the cream,  minus fur and whiskers of course   before you know it you'll be jabbing yourself.

Look forward to hearing how Bendy got on too.

I haven't been on here for a few days as I've been feeling so sick and I 've had some really sad sad news about my dear dog Millie, the lump came back that they removed and it's not good news don't wnat to go into it to much as don't want to cry anymore but she has only got a few months to live     the vet said to enjoy her while I still can so so sad i've had her for 12 years.

Will be back on agian properly soon.

Love to you all.

JJ. x

P.S bit gutted really as no-one even missed me!!! ignore me feeling a bit emotional. xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Well...

Mine was a waste of time

The nurse said there wasn't much she could tell us as we had the appointment with Mr Riddle a few weeks back in out patients ......... as reccomended by Mr Riddles wife. She read through my notes and that was it. She booked us in for a few more tests too which is good

We then saw Mr Riddle who said we have already discussed that its ivf you need, told us DP sperm results and strongly suggested one embie as I'm very young for IVF.

it will carry a 40% success rate with one embie...thats 60% that it wont work. I'm not happy about having a higher rate of it not working

55% if two embies are put back ...... thats still not great but over 50%. Am i being silly here.to want two bearin in mind me age?

I knew all that from last time... im really cross that they have made me fork out monies for this appointment when they did **** all.

I'm not happy with one embie i want two...... do you think i Will see him again as i would like to discuss this a bit more.

Cried all the way home like a fool as I'm disappointed in the whole thing and for letting myself get so excited

Implications on the 29th

Sorry i cant say anything happy

Bendy.[br]Posted on: 13/06/06, 18:30Jay sorry for not asking where you were....i did miss you.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Excellent news honey, your having icsi like me as d/f   not good either 

You'll have to change your ticker now to say how many days till you start d/r!!!  

My d/f was the same as yours scared of the triplets but we will see on the day  

Jay- i missed you honey   sorry if you feel like that, sorry to hear about your little dog, try to have some family time with her honey and take loads of pics and spoil her lots so that she sleeps happy and you remember her being happy...i dont know what else to say but sorry   


Bendy-Sorry you feel that it was wasted honey, and you were soooo excited  at least you are a stage closer and soon you will be collecting your drugs and be starting jabs 

Try to stay positive
It is very daunting so try to stay strong for yourself, d/p and us!!   

Take care
EMMAXX


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - they've put pregnl on my chart too, so perhaps this is just what they use now?

Jay Jay - I'm sure you were missed, for me it's still hard to keep up on here with who is here and who isn't - I'm still quite new and getting to grips with everyone's names and what stage they are at, so please don't be too upset about this.  I'm really sorry to hear about your dog   I have lost animals and I know how hard it is, they are so like one of the family.  We will miss you if yoiu go for a few days this time - I promise 

KTx (and bendy) - I think at our age perhaps he is right, My feeling is to go for 2 embies, but I'm so scared of having twins or triplets and the babies being brain damaged. I dont think I could bear going through all of this and to have a child that would suffer because of my actions, It's your choice at the end of the day - but I'm going for one as I'd rather fail and try again than spend the rest of my life wishing I'd listened to the docs advice.  Hubby is more set for one than I am, and if I'm being totally sensible at our age (I'm 32) - he is probably right. I made up my mind that if after 2 goes with one embie it doesn't work - I will put 2 back on the 3rd try.

Bendy - sorry to hear you came away feeling disapointed - I must admit I felt the same way a little - we were charged £190 for 15 mins with Mr R, and about 45 mins with the nurse, who only told us a few things we didn't already know.  I already knew I needed IVF as I have no tubes - Mr R told me this last September after the last ectopic.  I learnt far more at the implications meeting. I was left wondering why they charge so much for that first time - but then I also thought that perhaps it is to ensure you are not wasting their time, otherwise some people may just book the first meeting and go away to think about it - this way he only see's couples who are ready to start right away  At least you are on the ladder now and you have a date for your implications, it's happening!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies 

Well what did you make of Grace and Niki's behaviour i wanted them to have a go at Suzie so Richard would get involved 

Well still no sign of the a/f   my (.)(.) are getting really sore and swollen and a few veins on them so no she is on her way!!!, s/e are def kicking in went to the tesco express yesterday and ended up having a go at a man with attitude ,  

Im in a few meetings today so wont be back on till 2ish so will speak to you all then

Hope your all ok and Jay jay hope your feeling a bit brighter this morning  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Jay Jay, I am really sorry to hear about your dog   you never know whether its best to not know or to know, I am really sorry and I hope you have some lovely moments together before she passes to a peaceful place   You have been missed Jay Jay its just sometimes you get caught up in the flow of conversation, nothing personal, I have been off once for a week and no-one mentioned me but to be honest, there was so much going on in people's lives, I can understand why, not intentional, promise  

Bendy - mine was the same, 15 mins with Mr R and the rest with the nurse, plus I didnt see him anymore throughout the whole cycle which as I mentioned yesterday is very poor, I think, but perhaps its to get through all the ladies in the queue but I have to say, the nurses more than made up for it with me  

KLX - Glad you appt went well, looks like a line of ICSI birds here   Yes the 1 or 2 embroyo debate is interesting, I was told two with no questions asked, so who knows what was up with me   

Hello to Nibbles, Emma, Jules, Wildcat, Beaker and all you other super ladies  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Jay i hope you are feeling a little better this morning - heres some smiley love for you 

Wildcat I'm glad I'm not the only one who felt like that, thanks for telling me  how you felt.  I don't want you ladies to think i need to get over myself coz i moan and I'm sorry if i sound annoying.

Decisions about the whole one/two embie is very interesting but a hard one to make! Half of me wants more chance of it working and then the other half is worried about triplets and the health of the babes.  

Thanks for being here  for me guys, i know i can be a right pain!  I sent you all some bubbles

Bendybird.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh cheesy, i have always asked where you are, but obviously that was before tx started,
Jay, cheesy is right, everyone as you know has so much going on with the tx, but i did wonder where you were but obviously didnt type it, im sooooooo sorry if this upset you   love you really!! 
Bendy-your not a pain we love you how you are so dont you dare change   , it is daunting for anyone honey and im not patronising you but you are very young and going through this must be doubly scary, as i know when i was 24 i would of pooped my pants 
Take care
Emmaxx

ps catch you all later


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning all, I still feel like the cat that has the cream, I am on   , I can't wait until next Tuesday to go back for my Implications meeting and then to start treatment on the 30th YIPPPPEEE. Its difficult so I feel so happy but I also know deep down I can be either setting myself up for the best time of my life or the biggest downer of my life too. - but hey ho lets stay positive, it will work.......

JJ I am really sorry sweetie I didn't ask where you were, I have in my diary when everyone has certain dates due and as you are in top form on the baby front there was nothing in there to remind me to ask after to you, there are so many of us on here now it is quite scary really lets hope we all follow in yours and cheesy's footsteps, I am really sorry for poor Millie, I wish her all the very best and you the fondest memories of her, we lost our collie cross last year Syd he was 17 and we miss him loads, but we have a plack in the garden where his ashes are and we allways go and say hello to him every weekend, its hard as they really are a most important part of your family, I have to remind myself it is for the best I wouldn't of wanted him to suffer, I hope I haven't made you cry now, remember this is a time to remember the good times and look forward to your little bundle of joy.

Bendy I am really sorry you didn't have a good appointment yesterday, I think your age has a lot to do with the 2 and 1 embie situation, I am going to be 31 in August and he is strongly suggesting only 1, I am on boardline as I would like 2 the same as you, but he said if I was 33/34 he would be more inclined to do so, we however are going to wait and see what the quality of the little embies we get are and if they are A grade then go for 1, if not so good then 2.  I can imagine as you are so young you have so much more chance of it working than for us 7 years + older as 1 means we have a 35% chance 2 would be 45% and your stats are far greater than this and therefore I think it might be sensible to listen to him, as much as we all want a little baby so badly it would be better to have 1 healthy little bundle of joy than get BFP with 2 and misscarry or have 2 sickly babies. I have to keep telling myself he is second in the country for a reason, and thinking about it more JJ went through the same thing she had triplets and it wasn't meant to be and this time round only had one and has BFP.

Wow it looks like I have swollowed a sensible pill this morning it must be all this milk, water and no wine last night.

Have a good day all and I am sorry if I have said too much to upset anyone, but you have all be such great support to me and it is nice to be able to say something back myself

Ktx

PS the nurses at Woking read this thread too, poor Caroline thought she was referred to as the old witch the other week!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - I watched the bb catchup this morning, I thought Nikki and Grace are behaving like spoilt children and their behaviour was so annoying - shame we can't vote them both out really on the strength of that - Nikki in the diary room screaming 'how dare she' lol it was funny, like she was perfect and didn't deserve to be nominated!    I hope you get your A/F today - mine is due today also so lets dance for each other. I'm getting minor symptons so i'm hoping it iwll be on time. Sorry to hear you had a barney with a man in tesco express - I know how you feel though, I'm a bit like that too at the moment. I'm guessing it's the drugs added with the A/F all rolled up into one nice little anger ball    

Bendy - I hope you are feeling better this morning, tkae your time to think about your choices - we don't have to decide until the day and you can ask as many questions as you need to. I am still going to go for one embryo but I did put on the form two - but to decide on the day - this gives me an open choice right up to the last minute. I'm looking into this more to see if there is more data on research on multiple births, and I'll post it here if I find anything interesting.

KTx - Stay positive, I'm sure it's the best way - I feel the same as you though - very positive but hoping i'm not setting myself up for an emotional downer, but I'm sure the more positive you are the less stressed you are about it and this can only be a good thing.

Hi cheesy, Jay Jay, Steffan, Gill, Nibbles and any other ladies who haven't posted on here in a while - hope you are well today!

COME ON A/F !!!!!!!    Something to make us girls who are waiting for A/F smile:

What PMS Means

Pass My Shotgun
Possible Murder Suspect
Pass my Shotgun
Psychotic Mood Shift
Perpetual Munching Spree
Puffy Mid Section
People Make Me Sick
Provide Me with Sweets
Pardon My Sobbing
Pimples May Surface
Pass My Sweatpants
Plainly; Men Suck
Pack My Stuff
Permanent Menstrual Syndrome


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

my ticker is not working


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

KT thats crap!  lol


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Done it !!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Well done!

af sitll isnt here the naughty old   im going to   he if shes not here by tomorrow!  I will only be alittle behind you KTx You atar on the 30th and i will start 6-7th july if it ever comes!
Bendy.x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

great news bendy, are you having IVF or ICSI


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

We will be having IVF.... whatnumber do you think i should use to book in for a chlamidia test.... GUM clinic have misplaced my results and cant fit me in until the 29th which will be too late. I will just get it done at Woking now.

love and luck,

Bendy.x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - you can get this done at Branksomewood (assuming you are registered there) - I had all of my tests done there and there was no charge for the tests or the results. 

The results for Clamydia will take about a week.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

If you call the acp reception number they will book you in, I needed to have updated FSH tests and Caroline took my blood sample there and then yesterday so I am sure they will be pretty quick as I have been told to call back for my results later today.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

WOw thats good.  They wanted mine updated too but i had them done in jan and my nhs consultant didnt send them over to woking.  He is faxing them today which is good.  I will go to to my surgery today and ask them.  Im also at branksomewood!

Thanks ladies
Bendybird.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey ladies you lot can  

Just got in had to see customer in croydon then sw1 ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!! i have traveling into London and i hate public transport so i drive in (work pay the congestion charge) 

Love your ticker Kate, i too was   after i went then i got impatient about starting   , my friend is having her e/c monday , kate- cant believe they read this at woking better watch what we say    i hope they didnt see the bit where i said give a sloppy kiss to mr r   

Cheesy-Where are you? 

Wildcat-I think mine is a/f have been getting twinges again, im sure my acup tonight will sort it

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I am here ladies  

Its weird I was gonna change my ticker when I got a   but I am suspicious  


love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I did chuckle Emma when she said they read them as they can pretty much work out who is who, how funny some of the things that have been said.  Caroline did so though that we must remember this is a great support network but dont allways listen to all the technical advice as its not always correct, any questions or queries call the clinic.

I was going to change my ticker to DReg date but like the idea of it being sooner so put implications and will then change to DReg, seems to make the time go quicker.

We are off camping with the dogs this weekend so I am going to miss BB but I really hope Grace goes and I really want her to go out with a hige majority vote 98% or something, and for Davina to point out exactly why everyone hates her....... OUCH what a nasty person I am.....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-I totally agree the little cow needs to know the truth, i hope she gets 99.99% of the votes 

Oh no im soooo   now so they have figured out who we all are   how did you bring up ff anyway

Cheesy-I dont blame you hun, the other shamrock worked for you it must because you have irish blood


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeh lets hope it was the luck of the Irish and a few needle sessions  

Oh Emma, how funny   if they know who you are and what you said         

love
cheesyb#xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i know, if they snigger at me or ask me i will deny everything i will say " what is fertility friends"    

Hi to allll the lovely staff at woking including the lovely mr r


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Bless you being in denial  

Emma and Riddle up a tree
K.........I...............S..................S.....................I.......................N..................................G

  

How can you look at him in that way when he looks at you in "that way"


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Caroline was asking how I was so informed and had already booked my implications meeting and also asked if we had any support and I said to be honest I had found out a lot from FF, and thats when she said they quite often have a look in to see what is being said about them..... At least you only said nice things about them [br]Posted on: 14/06/06, 13:36I surpose they can find out quite easily especially when we say when our appointment times are........


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy- Your making me blush   i meant as a father figure,   
Hopefully i will have to have mr c for the future dont want mr r getting any ideas


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey-  who sent me the bubbles


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

not me, how do you get bubbles?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I found out about FF from Woking themselves!! On my first meeting I was chatting with a nurse and she gave me a sheet of paper that had lots of useful URL's - she said at the time that there is a really good board that they sometimes look at - and recommended I come and visit - so here I am!

Emma - still getting twinges? I've had a few this morning so I'm sure A/F is on her way somewhere - I'm waiting for the nasty backache I get with it as my first signs.  I think this is the first time EVER that I've actually wanted A/F to come along !! - I sent you a few bubbles this morning babe  

I'm off for a bit - Rasher (the cat in the picture) is at the Vet today having his teeth cleaned, poor baby had to be knocked out to have it done, but all is well and I can pick him up later. I feel happier now.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahh thanks wildcat i will send you some back , hope rasher has lovely pearly whites now after the money they bloody charge


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes - estimated bill is £200!!! although he is insured so they will cover this one! Why can't health insurance cover IVF too!  

Thanks for the bubbles xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey, i think when i took Jasmine it was the same but he removed a couple of teeth bless her.

Thanks for the cat joke that was funny  [br]Posted on: 14/06/06, 14:18Where have you all gone


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I am here


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I injected like a pro last night  
Still feeling absolutely fine but expecting a steep downhill from now on!

To those of you who are recommended one embryo back; remember that they are doing it to protect you and your future babies...yes the success rate may be slightly lower BUT don't forget that there is a much higher m/c risk with twin/triplet pregnancies and also health risks for both mother and babies incl low birth weight etc.

also read someone's post about pregnyl...everyone takes it on the last day of stimms as it "loosens" the follicles so they are ready for EC... if they collect less than 6 eggs you get pregnyl again to boost hormone levels and if they collect more than 6 eggs you get cyclogest (botty bombs).

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nibbles   well done on the jabs, not long till e/c  
Thanks for the reason why they give pregnyl i know cheesy said that she had it because of less than 6 eggs 

Cheesy-I thought you had gone


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Nibbles, glad all is going well  

Emma, I am so bored at work and mainly am all the time, I am always on  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I want a ticker!! How do I get one?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-I am too, im at home "working"  

Nibbles-go to www.tickerfactory.co.uk or click on mine and it will take you straight there, it gives you instructions on how to attach it too your profile
ps it took me a few goes


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma, your so lucky


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I wont be cheesy, as my figures will suffer, i told my boss i will work from home a lot now as where my office is they are doing roadworks for 7 weeks and the traffic is a   it took my 40 mins to get out of that road which only normally takes me 1-2 mins   if i need to check for post i just pop in during the day or ring and ask someone to check, its not too bad although tomorrow im in a sales meeting all day and we have to do presentations so im pooing my pants at the moment..i might pretend to faint    i have to leave home tomorrow morning about 7.30 im not a morning person


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Have you done it yet nibbles br]Posted on: 14/06/06, 15:36Right im off now girls  going to the hairdressers as havent been since New York then straight on to acup hopefully she will bring on a/f (the acup NOT the hairdresser) 

Have a lovely evening
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

have a nice time!!

Reminds me, I should go to mine before I'm too heavy and tired from the drugs...but he's in London...feels like a LONG way to go for a haircut at the mo!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

hope she does her magic Emma    

Speak tomorrow
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bring on all of your old     

Good Luck girls


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Girls, thanks for all your messages it was a feel sorry for myself day yesterday after a good night sleep I feel much better today. 

I had identical twins last time I had 2 embryo's put back one absorbed and the other 1 split they told me right from the word go that as it was twins it's a high risk pregnancy then sadly I missed m/c at 8 weeks   so that's why this time I had the 1 put back obviously as it worked it was definatley the best thing I could have done but I can see totaly why you all would like 2 to give yourself the best possible chance it's such a hard dissision to make if only we all had hind sight eh!!!!!!

A big hello to all you lovely ladies.

Take care.

Love Me. xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Jay Jay

glad you are feeling a little better today under the circumstances  

I might see if my cramps continue if I can get another scan, the last two days they are getting pretty bad which is why I am worrying soo much, I know people say its common and I have had mild ones since 2ww but some of these just for a few seconds almost take my breath away, so I'll wait till over the weekend and see        

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Cheesy, do they feel like af pains?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no, not really, they are sharp each ovary side but mainly between the belly and pubic bones and kinda lenght ways rather than upwards, if that makes sense  , some almost like "burning"   I know I have a 4cm cyst on the left so not so worried about that

I've also posted on the midwife board to see what she thinks


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

God it's so scary isn't it don't think you ever stop worying I think once we hit the 12 week stage PLEASE PLEASE    then you can relax a bit. I can't really coment as although I get a few af pains last time I had no pains whatsover I'm sure everything will be fine Cheesy but like you said if they continue then maybe ask if you can have a scan I know it's yet more money but it will put your mind at rest won't it ...... well for a few days anyway 

Love JJ. x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I've done a sneaky, I've called the EPU in Ascot as I cant get hold of GP and told them the pains are pretty bad which they are and I am "burning" below so nice lady for the NHS pushed me in for 11am tomorrow morning for a scan, I am gonna have to call in sick in the morning but seeing as I havent taken sick at all this year, plus being pregnant has its good excuses I suppose, I am gonna have to do it, feel guilty, but there you go  

So I wont have a PC tomorrow but if alls ok will pop into the town and use the library one and let you all know

lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry I am going to sound stupid whats the EPU?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Early Pregnancy Unit


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Doh how stupid am I??


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I sent everyone bubbles, i did write it in my post..... nice to know you actually read them  

Chat later,

Bendbird.x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

is it ok if I join you?   
I was told at my implications meeting that Mr Riddle may be on annual leave and Mr Curtis may do egg collection (if I get that far  ). Has anyone met him before? I was told he and Mr R have the same success rate. Does anyone know how many successes there have been on this Woking thread?
Thanks Alisha xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Welcome!

Cheesyb recently got a BFP and Mr C did her EC or ET  and  she said her was very nice!

When is he away do you know?  When do you start d/r??

Bendy.xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Alisha welcome to the board!  I'm not sure what the BFP rate is on here - but ti does seem to be pretty high - someone said the other day that 4 out of 5 ladies had a BFP! there are a few of us girls on here now just started the down reg phase, a couple who are about to begin and cheesy and Jay Jay are already pg!!

Emma - good luck with your acu tonight 

Cheesy - Sending you      for tomorrow, I'm sure everything will be OK. Don't for one second feel guilty - after what you have already been through and the fact that this is so precious - do what you need to do and feel proud that you care enough to make sure everything is ok - even if you had to be sneaky - so what - you deserve it. 

Still no sign of AF for me - come on you old


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening Girls,
Wow - you can all talk for England! It took me ages to read through all the posts since Monday!

*Alisha* - Welcome to our thread. Quite a few of the other girls are under Mr Riddles care, but like you I am with Mr Curtis. I have only met him a couple of times, but is really nice. When do you start D/R?
*Bendy* - Sorry you were disapointed by your first meeting and I hope that you are back to your happy and positive self now you are getting closer to actually starting.
*Nibbles* - Good luck Stimming - have you had any progress scans yet?
*Emma -* It is crap about not being able to take any hayfever medication. I feel like I am trapped indoors trying to avoid the pollen.
*Bifster* - Congratulations on your BFP. I wish you a healthy pregnancy. Let us know how you get on with your scan.
*Gill* - How are you feeling after your E/T?
*Steffan* - Sorry your FSH is too high. It must be dissapointing. I hope all works out for you.
*JayJay * - Sorry to hear about Millie. It is a sad time so sending you a 
*Cheesy* - Hope the scan tomorrow shows everything is ok.
*Wildcat* & *Beaker* - Hello - How are you today?

Here is a Dance for all of you waiting for the  to arrive 
      

Sorry If I missed anyones news, but there was a lot to catch up on!

As for me, I had my second progess scan today. I had 12 little Follies on one side and 8 on the other, which seemed quite high. They took some blood to check Eastrogen and said that was fine. I am only taking 1 menopur tonight, and then back to 2 tomorrow, and then another scan Friday. All being well, E/C will be a week today. OMG a week today!!! I am really feeling excited now.

Will try and get on at work tomorrow, but really busy, especially as I am trying to tie up the loose ends before I go off next week.

Jules xx

P.S I wish we could vote out both Grace and Nikki - they are like 2 spoilt Brats.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Bendy 
Don't know for definate if he's going to be away, the nurse said he might be on annual leave when it comes to e/c or e/t (maybe   10th July), so I took it as that he most probably will be, wasn't very happy about that  . As I wanted good continuity with the treatment (as its costing so much!) - but as you say Cheesyb got a BFP with Mr C that's made me feel better   Thanks. I started D-regging yesterday How about you? 

Hi Wildcat   4/5 BFP's that sounds brilliant. Wow that sounds better than their statistics!
Is your AF late or about on time? 

Hi Jules   how exciting for you that sounds like a good amount of follies, are there more than one egg in the follies?

How many of you ladies are having / had acupuncture? As I'm starting mine next week...eek hoping this isn't too late 
I think my af is threatening as I've started to spot a little bit(sorry tmi) and I'm only 2 days in on d-regging should it happen in the first or second week of d-regging? 
Alisha xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening all  

Jay-Glad your better honey  i think we all felt guilty yesterday  i think i will leave it up to the lovely mr r (or mr c) whether they want to put one embie back as you only had one and it worked  

Kate-Thanks for the dance honey  

Cheesy-All the best for tomorrow    and i would do the same you pay enough taxes over the year bloody nhs 

Bendy-I always read your posts as they make me   you keep everyones spirits up,   i just didnt realise you blew so many   will blow you some back honey. 

Alisha-Welcome to the thread, good luck for the d/r how are you feeling?? i feel like a mad woman at the moment   by the way woking has the 2nd best stats in the uk and that has been for the last few years running and there all great (now know they read this so better be extra nice)  no seriously they are very good and would recommend them highly...mr r is lovely i have a thing for him dont i girls like a father figure    I LOVE YOU MR R   

Jules-well the pollen isnt too bad at mo, but its a bloody nightmare  well done for the follies and good luck for your 2nd scan honey not long till e/c   

Wildcat-Thanks acup was lovely she d/r me today so hopefully a/f will show soon.

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning all, hope cheesy scan all goes well today, and all the outstanding AF's come along.

Has your's arrived yet Bendy?? we need to be treatment buddies.

I had some bad news yesterday as I have spent most of last night at St peters A&E department my father is now on the high dependency unit as is really ill with kidney problems, my poor Hubby and his mum are really distraught.

So I might be a bit sparadic for a while but will keep an eye on everyones news

Take Care all

Ktx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Alisha and welcome!

Well I'm now on day 3 of stimming and feel fine so far. I kept a diary last time and it was only after a week that I started to feel heavy and tired so I expect it'll be the same this time...

V tired today as stayed up last night to watch the double bill of Desperate Housewives... and I watched big bro as well.... must cut down on my tv time! Am I the only one who thinks Richard is an idiot? He's so patronising and plotting. I hope Grace goes as I actually find Nikki quite entertaining, she's such a drama queen and v funny at times. I think she'll turn into a nicer person when Grace's not around.

Am so peeved off, was going to buy the new Burberry trenchcoat which only came out yesterday and this morning it was sold out already!!!! Grrr  I was really looking forward to getting it!

Love to everyone xx[br]Posted on: 15/06/06, 11:11ktX


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Blimey oreily it is quiet!!

Cheesy keeping everything crossed for you honey, im sure everything will be fine  

Kate-Sorry to hear about your dad   hope he is ok and your d/h is looking after you loads  

Nibbles-Where is your ticker?  good luck on stimms hope that you wont get any horrible s/e  
had my acup last night feel more chilled today although still no a/f  
There is probably a reason that they sold out....like you will need the money when you get your bfp  things happen for a reason   and i totally do not like richard would love to tell him what i think of him  i agree Grace will go out and keep Nikki in as she is   

Hi to everyone else

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Helloooooo,

Cheesy hope everything was fine at your scan today don't think your being cheeky at all.  

Alisha, welcome   my first cycle of IVF I had Mr R do my e/c then Mr C did my e/t I was most upset and panicked as I really wanted Mr R to do it but I was reassured that they are both just as good as each other and I got a BFP sadly I m/c nothing to do whatsoever with Mr C just one of those things, I had my 2nd cycle which Mr R did both e/c and e/t and i'm now over 7 weeks pregnant YIPEEEEE so I really don't think you need to worry who you get  wishing you lots of    for your cycle.

kate I'm really sorry to hear about your Dad  

Bendy thanks for the bubbles will blow you some back    

Hi to everyone else .

Love JJ. xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

just a quicky as in town in the library borrowing PC for 20 mins and avoiding potential people from work   Well scan was cool 9 weeks 2.5cm and saw the heartbeat and feet move   bought a photo aswell so much happier   They found another cyst, now got 2   and one is close to the uterus so they thing as it is stretching it is annoying the cyst so to speak and also could be scar tissue from the treated endo, so told me at 12 week scan to ask them to check its not grown which would indicate it is hormone related or something  

KTX- Really sorry to hear about your dad, I hope he pulls through    

Welcome Alisha, great bunch of girlies here & good luck    

More personals tomorrow gotta dash got some twit standing behind me rolling his eyes for me to hurry up     I've only been 10 minutes


byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh Cheesy, thats fantastic news honey, now sit back and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy        bloody endo and cysts, ahhhhh little baby cheesy is on its way    

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Ahhh that's brilliant news Cheesy like Emma said try and relax now and enjoy...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Jay

How are you feeling,any sickness, i know you did have some earlier anything changed
Are you watching the footie?

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Sickness constantly YUK although I'm glad cos I know i'm still preggers also I'm so tired, would have been watching the footie gutted but I have to work till 6pm today to cover the office is dead now as everyone has gone home    what about you??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah i had a meeting in woodford but my boss wanted to watch the footie so we finished at about 1.30, am at home now so will get into bed and watch it 
Jay do you remember when your a/f started when d/r as mine is only 2 days late but getting on my nerves 
have had twinges since monday but nothing


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Can't remember exactly but i'm sure I was a few days late cos I was worrying but Cheesy put my mind at rest as she too was late it's sooooo   isn't it it will come don't worry.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Finally feeling better after my trauma on Tues!  AF must be on its way as im just so emotional!!  It still hasnt turned up, day 37 now     

Ohh we just scored ..Becks is so dam sexy yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Anyways,   AF is driving me round the bendy    and i really wish it would hurry up now. The longer it takes the longer it is for me to start d/r   

Oh i had a rubbish day at work, one of the girls i work with, shes a right wiredo told me the most discusting thing.  All my kiddies were asleep and she told me that her b/f tries to put things up her bum   

OK.......i just said oh right!  She smiled and walked out to go to the loo?  Where do these people come from     Sorry if some of you like things up ur bum but i find it a bit odd!!

Emma so your F still isnt here? thats crap!

Cheesy im glad bubs is ok, you must be feeling much better having seem him/her today!

Jay hope you are ok with all that sickness!

Nibbles what a shame about the coat!  Like Em said, i bet the money you saved was to meant to be spent on something yummy for all of your babies that you will be having!! Sorry about your sad news  

Jules im feeling much better thanks!

Anyways i have gone on and on for ages!

Ohh we just scored again!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-    i can always rely on you to make me  

Up the   what sort of things   do i want to know  

Typical that were all still waiting  

Yeah becks is lovely isnt he, i wanted Peter Crouch to do his   as it makes me  

Well im bored better go and sort some dinner out in a min, dont know what to have though 

Will be on later as eastenders on at 7.30 then bb on later at 10.00

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I just made chicken curry!  Yum......

Im not sure i want to know about te bum items, maybe she will tell me tomorrow  

Chat to you later

Bendybird.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy- are you going to do yourself a ticker??

You must be so excited, keep getting ovary twinges like a/f is going to start 

speak to you later

Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I dont know how to do the tickers   

I was going to get one with days to d/r .........maybe i will try again!

All my nails have broken today.gutting!!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

How did you manage to break all your nails, are they real or false


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi all, it's been another busy day so sorry if I missed your message, i'm quite tired this evening so just wanted to say hello to everyone.

Bendy - you crack me up with your   talk. Let us know what you find out - I have visions of allsorts now - the mind boggles! (I've read too many stories on the internet about light bulbs and barbie dolls - not to mention mobile phones! LOL)

Hope everyone else had a good day - my injection was crap tonight, it still hurts. I think I like it better when d/h does it!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Cheesy-  to little baby cheesy for reaching 9 weeks old today   

Wildcat-Sorry to hear your jab hurt, d/h will soon be home to take over 

Hi to everyone else
i will be going out soon so will be back home around 12ish so will speak to you then
still no a/f for me getting on my nerves now  
take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

thanks Emma, 9 weeks today, I always class myself a week ahead and now class myself as into week 10      oh and I hope the old   comes soon  , If I remember rightly I was about 5 days late

Wildcat - I dont know what websites you read with all this   talk and as for mobile phones   

Bendy - I think I would have pi**ed myself laughing if a work colleague said that to me   not my kinda thing at all but I would probe her for more, pardon the pun    

Jay Jay - sorry for the sickness honey   albeit a good sign   some weeks I get none and others I am sick say twice in the week but not alot at all really  

KTX - hows you dad honey?    


Hi Nibbles, glad the old stimmers are going ok, apart from tiredness and a big fat bloater of a belly, I was ok, better emotionally than on the de-reggers  

Hello to Jules, Beaker, Alisha   

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning all,

Bendy you are so funny !!!! I can't believe she just comes out with stuff like that.... I wouldn't know what to say.    

Thanks for all your thoughts guys, my dad is on the mend but is still in the high dependency unit and will be for some time, apparently some tablets he was on to reduce his blood pressure, reduced it too much when he became ill a few weeks ago with gastroenteritus (sorry Spelling) and the doctors gave him antibiotics but didnt tell him to stoip taking his blood pressure tablets therefore it continued to reduce is blood pressure so much his kidneys stopped working, and his blood count ended up at 1306 unstead of 40!! he is responding to treatment and the count is now down to 747 which is good so fingers crossed it will keep going down.

Will keep you updated, the only good thing to come from this is, its making the time fly as my implications meeting is only on tuesday so will be here before I know it now.

               a dance for all of your AF's lets hope they come soon.

Have a good Friday Girls GET GRACE OUT !!!!!!!

Ktx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Kate

thats great that they identified one of the causes although prevention is better than cure     the count drop sounds really positive so I have everything crossed things continue in this direction for him    

Yeh get grace out, I have my best mate from Kent coming up this afternoon so have half day from work as its my "sober" hen night tomorrow and we are having an eviction food fest tonight as partner is on nights, so BB, Chicken Fajita's, crisps, dips and slouch, slouch, slouch  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Good morning all!

Cheesy - the internet thing comes mostly from jokes etc that people have sent me - there was also a show on tv once about an emergency room - I am always amazed at the daft things people will push up there - I have to ask WHY?? makes no sense to me!  Bendy keep up updated - we are all intrigued now!

KTx - Pleased to hear your dad is on the mend, doctors annoy me sometimes, you do as they say and sometimes they screw up - so frustrating. I do hope he gets better quickly.

Emma - Still no A/F for me either, this is getting very annoying now. I'm getting twinges and everything and I'm ALWAYS bang on 28 days!! I wonder if the Bureselin has an effect?  

How are you feeling today Nibbles? I stayed up to late last night, now I'm tired. 

Jay Jay, i hope you aren't feeling too sick today, make sure you drink pently of water still!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi girls, 

hope you all doing ok. sorry i havent been around lately just so busy. havent had time to read back thru all the chat so i have proably missed loads. i have gathered that there is quite a few of us cycling together. i was wondering what amount of stims people had been started on. im taking 300ml. so 4 powders a day. that seems like such a lot is anyone else on that dose? last time they started me on 150, (2 powders) and it wasnt enuf so i knew they would increase it but 4 powders seems like loads this early on.

cheesy and jay jay glad to see things are going well.

emma how are you doing now?

hope the rest of you are ok, bendy you must be starting soon?

take care Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Cheesy 
sounds like your going to have a great night tonight yum with all that lovely food and water   

Have a lovely hen night tomorrow night maybe you can post your pics on here would be nice to see how it went

Kate-Good to hear your dads responding well to tx, hopefully he wont be in there for too long...bloody nhs how stupid, this country is falling apart  

Wildcat-hopefully she will come for us both this weekend, im sure the drugs do mess it up 

Lucy-How are you getting on, i hopefully start stimms next thurs and have been told to take 225iu (whatever that is) 

Hi to everyone else
Emmaxx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

oooh cheesy that's wonderful news, sit back and enjoy the rest!

I'm on stimms day 4, energy slowly zapping out - I notice it in the evenings when I do the horses, suddenly mucking out is quite a streneous task! But this time I've organised help so as of Sunday I won't have to look after them until after pg test (if I get that far, that is!).

But I have to confess that I still feel rather negative and it worries me, I usually trust my gut feel but I don't want to listen to it now 
Jay Jay, did you feel like this or were you quite positive and calm during your 2nd treatment? I'm hoping I'm just nervous because of what happened last time. DH thinks I should just relax and not think about it too much (he also thinks I should not be on this board!) but that's easier said than done when you have to take drugs 3 times/day and feel the changes in your body and behaviour.. Men 

[br]Posted on: 16/06/06, 11:25Hi Luc - I'm on Menopur, 150iu every other day and 225iu every other day.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ok ladies 

I am off now and now back on line till Monday, have a super weekend all

Nibbles, this board is a god send and I swear I would have gone more potty not having it especially when going through treatment but I understand he is just trying to protect you... wishing you loadsa luck  

Hi Luc, hope alls going well    

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Nibbles

Ohh honey its only natural you would feel like that but try and think this time it will work  
Cheesy-Have a lovely weekend 
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks Emma and Cheesy... I try to think that last time (after BFP) my gut feel was that A) I would not suffer m/c and B) that it was twins and I was wrong on both so I probably shouldn't listen to it at all


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Have a good weekend Cheesy Byeeeeeeeeee

Nibbles, this board is a great support network, but we are all different so you can only do what feels right to you, just try to stay positive honey and spend as much quality time with your partner as possible I think that is the worse thing about going through all of this its a bit of a nitemare as quality time seems to go out of the window and all out talk is about babies.....

Here is to a VERY Positve weekend all the AF's are going to come and we are all going to DReg and Stimm accordingly just think in 3 months all of us on here could be preggers.......


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nibbles-Try to think positively which i am trying to do but also trying not to let myself think that in 4 weeks im going to be pg, im trying to think its a 50/50 that i could or i couldnt  sorry if that doesnt make sense 

Kate-Not long now, time is flying


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ladies

just thought I'd do a last   dance before I leave   for you all awaiting periods

            

love
cheesyb
xx

p.s just voted for Grace    how sad am I, still work's phone bill


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy    i will be voting tonight  cant wait sooooo excited  ,thanks for the dance, now get yourself home and enjoy your lovely weekend, and tell us all about it monday   

Going to catch some rays in the garden now girls 

Speak to you all a bit later, if some of you have gone enjoy your w/end 

Emmaxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon girls,

Today is the first day that I am feeling low  
Everything just seems so confusing today. I went for another progress scan this morning and I have 12 follies on the left and 8 on the right. It is a good number but they are not as far along as they hoped at this stage in treatment. They took some more blood which I absolutley hate and didn't have DH there to hold my hand. I am now waiting on a call from the clinic to confirm what dose of Menopur to take over the weekend, and then back for a scan on Monday. I have only been on 150iu of Menopur and it sounds like others are on a much higher dose, so I am bit confused - is it the lower dose that means things aren't progressing as quickly? It is looking like E/C and E/T will be pushed back until later in the week. People at work are being understanding, but I need to sort out cover while I am off, but it is difficult when I don't know myself yet. I miss talking to my Mum who is in Australia visting my brother. I feel tired today and achey and just want to be at home on my sofa - not at my desk. Loads of people are hassling me and I just feel like shouting at them that there is more to life than their stupid validations.

OK rant over - I feel a bit better now. I need to get my positive head back on. D/H said that he is going to have a stern talk to the little embies tonight to get them to mature more quickly!! He is soooo sweet and couldn't get through this without him.

Cheesy - I know you are off line now, but just wanted to say that I hope you have a cool time chillin out tonight in front of BB and enjoy your hen party tomorrow. 
KT - Sorry to hear about your Dad, and hope he is on the mend. Good luck for implications meeting on Tue.
Nibbles - Shame about the Coat you had your heart set on. Hope you are doing ok stimming.
Wildcat - sorry to hear that you are having a hard time with the injections - hang in there
Jay Jay - hope the sickness isn't too bad, but all in a good cause!
Wildcat / Emma - hope A/F is just around the corner.
Hi to Lucy / Beaker / Ceclie and all you other lovely ladies I have missed.

Jules xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Jules

Sorry to hear you're having an off day 
When I did my first icsi I too was on 150iu and initially got 18 follicles all close together in size. But at the second scan only 5 had grown and that's the way it continued until Pregnyl-day when I was also told to take an extra booster Menopur. They got 8 eggs at EC...6 of which were good enough for icsi...5 och which fertilised...and I went on to BFP and also some frosties. So don't despair! Lots can happen still, it's amazing how quickly it goes towards the end.

xx[br]Posted on: 16/06/06, 15:08Also, forgot to say that don't forget that the first tx is a bit of trial and error for everybody....


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nibbles are you therefore using Frosties or fresh this time?


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Nibbles,

Thanks - It is so nice to be able to talk to you guys who have experience of the treatment end to end. As you said, I am probably just feeling a bit tired and having an off day. A nice lie in tomorrow will probably do me the world of good. I guess everyone is a bit more anxious the first time, when everything is new.

Jules xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Jules rant as much as you need honey - that is what we are here for! I'm sure each and every one of us has had days like that recently - I know I have!  Just take a deep breath and tell yourself it is all ok. Everything will work out, even moving days around work. It's amazing what we are capable of achieving when we need to!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Guys

My B****Y broadbands been ga ga since Tuesday and I have been clucking like a junkie to get on here to see whats been going on! 

well Im officially on my 2ww now testing 28th June "scarey mary!"   the night before transfer I was reading this thread and said to DH " I bet Mr R tries to talk us into have 1 embie put back I gathered loads of info and clearly stated in a big cross voice I would fight Mr R bare fisted to have 2 transferred" . 

however........................ my professional and sensible head came back after speaking to Mr R and we had 1 lovely little grade 1 popped back and 6 frozen. 

im really upbeat and positive at the mo and chat to my embie on and off throughout the day, I feel like a kid with something new and wake up in the morning and then remember how clever we are to have got this far!! 

Just got in from accupunture and my lady just did a few needles and lots of Reki today half way through she asked who had blonde hair as a kid DH or me? I said DH and his son was white blonde as a toddler, she smiled patted my tummy and said she just had a really strong image of a blonde child!

Good luck to all of you clever, brave, lovely ladies!!! WE ROCK


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

ktX - I'm doing a fresh cycle as Mr R said it's too high a risk that the 3 frosties die at thawing...we used the best 2 at ET after all...

And in a way it's probably best to do as many fresh cycles as I can while I'm young (and therefore have better egg quality) and keep adding to the frosties!

15 minutes to go.................................then it's the weekend


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

So why is it worth freezing other eggs?? or is this just a revenue making excercise??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Girlies

Jules-Sorry your having a down day  you are intitled to though honey, its one of the horrible effects of ivf  try to cheep yourself up, everything will be fine by e/c im sure, remember that you will do this but sometimes drugs may have to be adjusted, im sure we will all face this at some point 

Take care and try to enjoy the weekend 

Gill-Good luck i hope you get the result you derserve honey and the 2ww is driving you too much around the bend 

Wildcat-has the a/f turned up yet mine bloody well hasnt   

Have a lovely weekend
Emmaxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

emma - no - and I changed my underwear to white knickers earlier too! lol I went to waitrose and stood and looked at the tampons in the vain hope that my body would think - oh yeah, that's what I'm supposed to be doing now!  She will come I'm sure - I just wish it would hurry up.

Gill congrats on the 2WW, I'm sure going with 1 embie is the right choice, we all want to put back like 3 but one is a safe option for the baby.  

That's an interesting comment on the blonde child - my mum is a clairvoyant (although I remain open minded but skeptical about these things) and I have toyed with the idea of going to a psychic to see what she might say - I went to one once several years ago and taped it - last year I found the take and listened - I was gobsmacked as she had got a lot of things right in terms of predictions. Sadly I don't know where she is anymore - does anyone here know any good ones??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I Knew a good one but she moved to bristol, saw her every year she was the only decent one i had been too


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Emma I'm still waiting for AF to show up its 38 days now   That is just so long!!

Cheesy 9 whole weeks now!!  

Going to read through all the posts, you have been really busy!!

The bloody ice cream man has parked outside my house........how tempting.....

Bendybird.x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

MMmmmmmmmmm Ice cream......... (drool...)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Have you tested?

GRACE IS OUT !!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm not going to do a test as i know that i cant be pregnant - we have been extra careful this month as i didn't want anything going wrong !!

It is rather along time! 40 days    I'm just so stressed about everything i think that is why its taking so long!  I'm my next life if i need IVF i will wait until I'm much older as it just seems so hard!

Another lovely   day, we are off to the beach Going to go get my bikini on!!

Enjoy!!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - go and have a relaxing day on the beach, try not to get stressed over this, what will be, will be and you have no control over the outcome. 

You should consider a test, I used to think that and once when I was sure there was NO way I was pregnant, turned out I was - It was the biggest shock of my life (sadly ended in m/c) but it can happen!

Still no A/F    I even had  a good  last night to see if we could shake things up! LOL. I'm going to try the going out with no tp today - it's bound to work!  Any joy Emma?  Does anyone want to take bets on who get's theirs first - the race is on between Emma and myself! lol.  (I need to get out more.....)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Oh Bendy, sorry it hasnt turned up honey, like wildcat says do a test incase it only takes once 
Have a lovely day at the beach  i take my hat off to you as you are really brave at your age going through this, i would of been soooo scared at your age, i am even now   
we will all help you through this honey as we know what your going through

Wildcat-Sorry a/f hasnt turned up....but mine turned up this morning, no more heavier or painful than normal as anyone with endo knows we have very heavy and painful periods every month  

Have a lovely day
Emmaxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Emma - that's great news! 

No sign of mine, but I should be a day behind you so here is hoping for a Sunday bloody Sunday! (sorry....)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Wildcat-Hope your a/f comes tomorrow   

Hope everyone has enjoyed there weekend so far 

Im suffering with hayfever and i cant bloody take anything   

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning ladies!

Emma hope the hayfever is a little better today...crapy that you cant take anything! How are the jabs- i bet your a pro now. When youstart stimming are you jabbing or sniffing? Have i got that right ? Is it stimming or d/r that you can sniff 

Wildcat- AF dance for you....        Lets hope they come soooon!

Jay- you have been very quiet, hope all is ok, we miss you!

AF still isn't here.... for days i have been a bit snappy and i keep thinking i can feel the pains but then it all stops and off it goes again... i think the old  is just circling around my house   We had sex last night to see if that would bring it on but no! Gives me more tI'me tho as im still waiting for my smear results.... once i start it will be so exciting as i will have a date for down regging!

I posted that my implications meeting was on the 29th its actually on the 28th  Oh and also I'm going to be on a lower dose of drugs too....hes frightened that i will stim too much and have 40-50 eggs and have to abandon the cycle so he wants to start off slow........I'm ok with that as long as i don't only get 3  

Love to everyone that i haven't mentioned ....cheesy  nibbles, KTx,gill, jules,luc and anyone else that i have missed (sorry)
[br]Posted on: 18/06/06, 08:59Love Bendybird- I forgot to write that!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Bendy

How was your day at the beach

You can either sniff or jab for d/r, stimms is just jabbing, should start jabbing on thurs night for stimms and my bureslin (d/r drug) will drop down to .2 instead of 0.5 

Sorry your a/f still isnt here here is another dance for you                    hope it comes.  i felt ratty too and kept getting twinges then nothing!! 

My hayfever is a nightmare my eyes streaming this morning and nose all blocked (better all be bloody worth it)  

Hi to wildcat-Hope your a/f has finally come              

Hi to everyone else
Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma glad your af has arrived at last , Bendy I hope yours has too now, you are starting to be like me mine is normally 42 days is a pain in the ****... luckily I was early this month and therefore I start D regging on teh 30th June I think, I find out on Tuesday when I have my implications meeting, it sounds like a reduced dose for you is right I would hate to over stimm and have to abandon it would be heart breaking especially now we have go this far, I keep thinking this time next year I could be sitting here holding my little baby....fingers crossed.

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend, Dad's alot better which is good so I am feeling really good to day.

take care all

Ktx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi again ladies,

Af is finally on its way....not full blown af but nearly there    

That means that i will start d/r on SATURDAY 8th JULY !!!!

How lovely to know a date  

Love a very excited Bendybird.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Kate

Glad your Dad is a lot better, i hope he tried to enjoy his father's day albeit in hospital   

Bendy-   about time well done, its nice to have a date 

Take care
Emmaxxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

COOL WELL DONE BENDY 8TH JULY WILL BE HERE BEFORE YOU KNOW IT.....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Good luck for tuesday!!!

Well i have had a massive row with d/f this afternoon he really is     over something so stupid but not ready to talk to him yet 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Still no A/F for me    I was really hoping for today but all I've had are a few twinges here and there again - been getting this for a few days 0 which isn't like me, I just get cramps and backache on day 1 and boom there she is....  I'm going to do a dance for myself now!          

Bendy - glad to hear you got yours - now you can move on to the next stage    

Emma - sorry to hear you had a   with DF, hope things have cooled now and you can   and make up.

KTx  - not long till Tuesday for you - you should get your drugs and needles.

Hi to everyone else - I hope you all had a great weekend.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ya wildcat

Thought my dance would of worked for you :- sorry she hasnt come, i had the twinges for about 3/4 days before she finally come  mine isnt that heavy, it was quite heavy yesterday but today not really so hope i am shutting down correctly....if your worried and she hasnt come by tomorrow try calling the clinic, they may up your dose or something.

Take care
Emmaxx

Ps me and d/f still not talking  i watched bb upstairs[br]Posted on: 18/06/06, 22:44Morning Ladies

I hope you all had a good weekend 

Cheesy-How was your weekend hope you had a lovely time and got loads of pics!!!  

Bendy and wildcat-Hope your a/f's are here, Bendy i know yours was on it's way hope its def here 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Hope you had a nice weekend  

I'm on stimms day 7 and beginning to feel it... very tired and quite bloated. Wondering what the higher Menopur dose is doing to me  

have a lovely day xx

PS.  KtX - I don't think frosties is a revenue increasing exercise at all....If we get some more this cycle then we can do FET next time which is both cheaper and easier. It also enables the chance of siblings further down the line... It is a well known fact that many frosties die at thawing, that's just part of the game unfortunately. You don't HAVE to have frosties but ours were of good enough quality so we decided to do it... you do have to pay an annual storage fee for them though but we think it's worth it. As a backup, if you know what I mean


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Nibbles  

Sorry to hear your having s/e with the stimms, im really tired going to sleep at 3ish waking up at 5.30 in the evening thought that would stop once im stimming  
Only another week for you though and then it will stop 

Can i ask you and anyone else, i had a/f on sat morning quite heavy (as normal) then got light yesterday and today, im taking 75mg of baby aspirin so no clots sorry tmi   but noticed lots of womb lining which is good but worried as getting really light now and only day 3....did any of you experience the same 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma - hmmm, last time I remember my period was VERY heavy for 2 days then stopped abruptly. This time it was again heavier than normal but also longer than normal so I don't know what to make of it  

Have you started stimms now?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No not yet have my s/l scan on Wednesday, a/f was simular last month put it down to the acup doing its stuff   dont get me wrong my a/f has always been heavy due to endo so it was def the same day 1 but yesterday started getting lighter and the same today, i hope im shutting down...will find out weds  

Thanks again , so your e/c must be next week sometime is that right..have they told you what time you will be going in


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

No....if everything goes according to plan EC is on Monday next week. Last time I was the first one in, but who knows? It's starting to get exciting now though


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Girls.

Hope you and DF have kissed and made up Emma,

Thanks for your response Nibbles, I just found it strange that they freeze them to use again and then recommend you to use Fresh, but I surpose thinking about it, best to store as many as you can when you can, this whole process is such a rollercoaster of decissions isn't it.  I wish I could just get on the ride and then get off pregant with nothing to worry or think about, but hey ho life is never that easy.

I am really really excited now, cant wait to get all the drugs etc to make it all feel abit more real, even though I wont be D regging until the 30th but oh my god that is only 10 days away.....

Good news Dad is now out of the high dependecy unit and on a normal ward, he is also no longer on a drip so all sounds good...

Hope everyone else is feeling ok have a good week all

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nibbles-Good luck for monday honey, i know your nearly at the end of the roller coaster hormone journey, just the 2ww  

Kate-Good to hear your dad's in a normal ward and getting better  , no me and d/f still not talking 

Havent heard from Cheesy or Jay jay!!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Good morning ladies!

AF came this morning!!!! YAAAAYYYYY (my dance for myself must have worked)        

KTx - that's great news about your dad - one less thing for you to worry about. Only 10 days to go for you, it will fly by!

Nibbles - sorry to hear about the bloating - I've been feeling like that the last few days, yuk why do we have to get this!

Bendy - did you get your A/F yet?

Emma - hope you kissed and made up


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-   well done i said it maybe today, better you feel better for it , is it heavier than normal (sorry girls)  

No we havent spoken yet!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Well Done Wildcat glad it is here, stupid isnt it we have all for years been hoping its not coming and now we all want it.......

Emma, put out the olive branch honey, it doesnt matter what the arguement was about we all have so much stress going on at the moment, give him a big hug and tell him how much you love him and try to stay strong and positive for your treatment, you dont need the stress of an arguement.

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah i know Kate, but surely that is what he should be doing, im not sure i can he is being a child about it all and is well aware what im going through  i will give it till lunchtime and speak to him then. promise


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Emma and Wildcat - well done glad the old   reared her head  

Well hen night was a good laugh went to Havana's in Windsor and stayed out dancing till 2.30am, I am dead on my feet now, latest i have been up for months is 10.30pm! Went to bed last night at 8.30pm and totally knackered now and missed BB for the last two nights, whats been happening  

KTX - Glad your dad is out of HDU, great news, long may it continue in the right direction  

Nibbles - wow EC next Monday, not long honey    

Bendy - D-reg 8th July, great much more real when you have a date isnt it  

Hello to Jules, Jay Jay, Beaker and all you other super ladies  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Glad you had a lovely but tiring weekend!! dancing till 2.30 blimey   glad you had a good time  

BB-Grace went surprise surprise as she was going she threw a glass of water in Suzie's face!!!   couldnt believe it was hoping Ashleine was going to smack her one...and Lisa!!!!
Things have calmed down since she has gone everyone seems to be getting on better although the groups are all still *****ing about each other  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cheesy it sounds like you had a blast even though you weren't able to drink!  When is your big day? 

Emma, yeah he probably should be saying sorry to you, after all he's the one who threw his toys out of the pram, but sometimes we have to be the diplomatic ones (after all us girls are far more sensible than the men - right ladies   so perhaps you shoudl start it but coax him to say he's sorry to you as you deserve that much. Good luck, let us know how it goes.

I've just had my car windscreen fixed, saved me £60 as I thought it would need replacing - phew.  Just got to get it through it's MOT this afternoon, then tax it at the end of the month. Why does everything come at once! I seem to be leaking money in all directions at a time I need it most.... sigh.

I also have nasty back ache because of AF, I'm not going to take any pain killers unless it gets really really bad, then I will have to get some paracetamol - but I hope I won't need to.


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I've been quiet latley nothing wrong just busy at work then when I get home I'm wacked. 

Wow taken me yonks to read all the posts.

Ktx, glad your dad is on the mend long may it continue.  

Glad af's have arrived for most of you it's sooooooo anoying isn't it just waiting mind you I think we are all used to the waiting eh!!!!!  

I have my 8 week scan tomorrow well actually I will be 7 weeks and 6 days I'm a bit scared as this is the time it all went wrong  last time I still feel really icky so that's a good sign I'm sure everything will be fine this time it's just a bit nerve wracking will let you all know what happens my app is at 9am.

Well bye bye for now.

Love Me. xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Yeah i know the feeling with everything coming at once , good that you managed to save £60 though  my a/f has nearly finished bit  , (.)(.) still slightly sore

Jay-Good luck for tomorrow   im sure the sickness is a good thing just get plenty of rest


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

hiya jay jay

loadsa luck for tomorrow, you having it a Woking again?

I am sure you will be fine, all the signs look good     I had one last week at local EPU cause of severe pain and at 9 weeks it was 2.5cm and gave us a foot wave  

loadsa love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah got your post cheesy, thats fantastic how sweet   
Baby cheesy is on there way


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma, what were you fighting about... dont worry if you dont wanna say or have to repeat yourself... I had loads of barnies with partner on treatment LOADS  

Infact, I could have taken on Twickenham  , but he didnt help in his "male" way of understanding and daily life, all as if I was going througH nothing really, so it wound me up 

xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Good Luck Jay Jay, I am sure everything will be ok for you, good luck fingers crossed, I am at woking too tomorrow for my implications but not until 1pm so I wont see you

Good Luck

Ktx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah i't a woking I was quite surprised that I was asked to have a 8 week scan as normally if it's just one you then get discharged but cos of last time they are just being cautious which I'm glad about.

Good luck tomorrow ktx yeah I'll be well gone by the time you get there hope all goes well.

JJ. x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

exactly Jay Jay, a second check will do not harm and will put your mind at rest seeing your babby again


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Long bloody story, he got his car on thurs passed his test when we moved but because we had to gut the house took us two years so just bought his car now  went out with him thurs for him to drive it home, i told him the best way is to take it out by himself so that way no one can correct him he can make his own mistakes and correct himself...anyway, friday night he took it out for 10 mins and asked me to have a go at driving it, i did..then we didnt do much over the weekend as skint with house ins,moving mortgage,icsi etc, so sunday we had our plumber/friend round i then at 1ish felt shattered went up to bed then woke up at 5.30 he then said "another weekend of doing nothing" so called him a pr*ck and went back upstairs....we then had dinner which he made i told him how nice it was then cleared the plates in the dishwasher, i asked him then to wash the smoothie make up as he used it in the afternoon i shouldnt have to wash it...we havent spoken since so stupid really


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

hello all.
Emma - its the drugs. Me and DH have bickered all weekend (since I've been home). I feel like smaking him round the head with a frying pan - which i wouldn't do of course!

I'm back for my baseline scan on Monday but not a lot else happening here..

Hope everyone is ok.
Deb


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Glad to hear that the  turned up for a few of you over the weekend, so you are one step closer!
*Emma* - I totally sympathise with you on the old hayfever. I was outside yesterday for most of the day at 2 different BBQ's and feeling really sniffy today. I hope that you and D/F kiss and make up soon. Good luck for your baseline scan this week.
*Gill* - Good luck on the 2WW. I hope it flys by and testing day will be here before you know it.
*Nibbles * - sorry to hear that you are having side effects on the stimms medication. Just remember when you are feeling grogy that it will all be worth it in the end.
*Kate* - Really pleased to hear that your Dad is doing better. Bet you are exited about your implications meeting tomorrow.
*Cheesy* - Glad you had fun on your "sober" hen night. Up until 2.30 - I am impressed!
*Jay Jay* - Thinking about you, and that the scan puts your mind at rest tomorrow.
*Bendybird* - Only a couple of weeks till you get started. Not long now.

As for me, I had another scan this morning. The pep talk that D/H gave the follies over the weekend, seem to have done the trick, and I feel a lot more positive today. I have quite a lot of follies (24 in fact!!) but most are quite small in size 8's and 9's but I have some at 17 and one at 20. It is all systems go for egg collection on Friday and then transfer on Monday. I have a final scan on Wednesday to check everything is ok, then roll on Friday!!

Hope you are all well.

Jules xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Well done for getting this far and   for friday and monday keep us posted 

Beaker-Thanks honey  glad its not just me, i told him he must have his a/f on the way , apart from that are you glad your home


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey all, I'm back from my scan. 12 follies between 10-14mm so nurses were very pleased and said it's much better than last time even though I had 18 then. No risk of OHSS which is a relief. We compared notes with last time and in comparison I feel heaps better now, not at all as bloated and tired as back then!

So it's all good


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nibbles-Well done honey  

Good luck for monday


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

excellent news Nibbles, well done sounds bang on track    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Jules.... good luck for Wed with your scan and then e/c on Friday   

Nibbles, that's fab news nibbles I have everything crossed for you.  

Love JJ. x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

good news Nibbles. 
and  for Friday Jules

Glad to be home but feeling like poo with the d/r. I am so miserable and depressed and I just want to have a big sobbing session. Didn't help that one of the guys asked me when the baby was due last week. I didn't think too much of it at the time but now i keep playing the conversation over and over in my mind


----------



## Florrie (Jun 15, 2006)

Hello Woking Girls,
Hope you don't mind me interrupting your chat.  I am at Woking clinic too & had my ET last Wednesday.  I am now trying to cope with the 2ww.  Do any of you know how long you have to wait between treatments at Woking - I am trying to prepare myself in case it doesn't work & am too embarrassed to phone the clinic to ask as I seem to be calling them every day about something or another (neurosis has really set in on 2ww).
Good luck to you all.
Florrie.


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Florrie, welcome and   . When is your test day?

I think they want you to have at least one "normal" period in between treatments. Ie if you get a BFN you'll obviously have your period then, then you need to have another period, and after then you can start on day 21 on your next cycle.
But don't quote me on that, better ask them I think!

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Florrie-Good luck   hopefully you wont need a 2nd go    i would call them when and if you get your bfn..sorry i cant help you..

Beaker-Me too    what are we both like...want a w*&ker


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma & Beaker, I too have had down moments this weekend...all of yesterday I felt inexplicably teary and didn't feel up to anything  
Damn drugs


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

its miserable isn't it. Does it get any better when you start stimms?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nibbles and beaker what are we like    

I thought you start to feel better once stimming


----------



## Florrie (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks both for the  ,
My test date is the 28th June trying to stay as positive as possible...it is hard though.
At least I can start to think if it doesn't work how long I will have to do all the things I haven't been doing for the past 8 weeks (mostly drinking wine/coffee comes to mind)
Thanks for the advise.
Best Wishes, Florrie


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I [email protected]@dy well hope so. I think Dh might be getting a divorce if nothing changes. Honestly the man has the sensitivity of a rhino. I was lying in bed last night feeling poo cos I was tired, headache and AF is due today and he says "we should go away camping with my sister, her partner and our one year old niece"...

All I can say is that it was a good job I had a pillow in my hand!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello ladies 
Hope you all had a good weekend I've had a cr*ppy one as I've got a horrid cold , trying not to take anything but its difficult~ as I've got a constant headache and can't breathe.  not sure if i'm having any s/e because of this cold but I'm having a few hot flushes - and crying at the drop of a hat! so I'm hoping the drugs are working. 
Lots of exciting news on here with you lovely ladies
Good luck florrie on your 2ww
Hope everyone is happy and well
Alisha xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Alisha

Sorry your feeling poop , hope you get better soon, try some hot water with a slice of lemon with some honey, works a treat!!! but without any brandy    

Were having a moan about our d/h's another s/e of d/r i think 

Beaker-Men they just dont think sometimes


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Nibbles - Brilliant news. I am glad your scan went well and everything is on track.
Beaker - sorry to hear that the d/r meds are making you feel sad so here is a great big hug for you and the other girlies who are feeling a bit teary today 
Florie - Good luck on the rest of your 2WW. I am sure that the 28th will be here before you know it and hope that you get a   on test day
Alisha - Hope that you get over your cold soon.

Jules xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

So when is everyone next back at the clinic? I'm there next Monday at 1.40pm


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

im there this wednesday at 2.40 for my baseline scan, my a/f nearly finished and its only day 3


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Emma glad your af finally turned up, will have had lots of honey-lemon-ginger thanks 
Beaker that made me   about going camping my dp suggested going camping at the weekend whilst I was full of a cold    men  but he's very good at the jabbing now ~ no blood
Alisha x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-Just noticed your in wiltshire..how long does that take to get to woking


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

about an hour and a half ! but we live in the countryside so used to travelling 
next at woking next monday for baseline scan


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies!!

WOW you gys can chat........pages and pages in just one day!  It has taken me forever to read through them all!!

AF is here.... came fully yesterday.  Im now begining to wish i hadnt wanted it as i have such a bad tummy ache     Going to get my hottie bottle out and laze aroung on my sofa.  

After reading all those posts so i could do personals i cant even remember alot!  

Emma i hope you have made it up with dp!  Big kisses and lost of cuddles!

Hi to........ cheesy       KTx, Jay   Nibbles, Jules, Beaker,Alisha, Florie, Gill and Luc!

Love to you all.
Bendy.xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Alisha said:


> about an hour and a half ! but we live in the countryside so used to travelling
> next at woking next monday for baseline scan


What time is your scan Alisha? I'm there at 1.40!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Was it the stats which made you choose woking?  
Sorry im being very nosey!!  

Bendy-It probably hurts because it was so late   at least you have a start date now honey


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm back on Wednesday at 11.10am - it's baseline scan day - it's a shame Emma and I aren't there at the same time! 

I'm a lucky girl with my DH, he's so understanding, we don't fight, and he supports me in everything so I remember o tell him how wonderful he is every day (and we've been together 10 years in July!) I'm a lucky, lucky girl.

Nibbles, good news on the scan

Alisha, hope you are feeling better today - they honesy and lemon advice is a good one - also I take 1000mg of vit C as it' boosts your immune system, plus echinacea is GREAT when you have a cold - I think it's OK to take as echinacea is natural, but check if you do as I wouldn't want to screw up your tx.

Florrie - good luck on your 2WW, have you only just found us?  What part of surrey are you from?

Jules - wow lots of follies!!! well done - let us know how the final scan goes on weds.

Beaker - LOL, camping, LOL what was he thinking?


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hurray for Bendy's af  
No you're not being nosey   Not many choices in Wiltshire, Yes it was partly the stats and a report that I read about Oxford saying its equipment was old and needed replacing and at Bath when I made enquires - the woman was so rude and abrupt and Bristol too far.
My appointment is at 2.30 - should dp come and help with new drug regime?
I have my first acupuncture session on wednesday 
What should i expect to happen ~ I know it sounds daft but what should i wear? 
Alisha x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Its not daft. I'll be wearing work clothes (probably a suit) as I'll be on my way from work.
I'm not taking DH as I won't let him near me with a needle (he keeps offering but I'd end up walloping him!)   Its much easier to do it myself


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

The acup is excellent it took me 3/4 goes before i noticed a difference but everyone is different  i sleep better at night and a lot calmer (apart from now)    also my a/f is lighter and not as painful, the needles are very fine and when they go in you will feel all different sensations  
I think you made the right choice with Woking, they all seem lovely, things happen for a reason dont they  
Beaker-   wont let d/h near you you will end up walloping him


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks wildcat i'll check out the echinacea  
"I won't let him near me with a needle" Beaker ohh you should do you can play doctors    
Are you having acupuncture too?
Emma ~ where do the needles go? Do they go in different places when d/r?


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

My next appt is Wednesday at 8.50 and then Friday at 9.20. Early bird that I am  

I don't think s/e gets better when stimms start as you still have to d/reg during stimms to stop ovulation


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

bummer - don't say that nibbles. its the only thing keeping me going.

I have reflexology - can't stand the idea of accupuncture- yuck!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-All therapists are different 

Beaker-Me too, although cheesy said she was better


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

wow ladies only popped out in my lunch hour from work    

Yeh I defo felt better on stimmers BUT was very bloated  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Have a pathology thing from 2001 when i was pregnant b4 and it shows that my rubella blood test was negative, will that be ok?  Or do you think they will need it to be done again.

I have had my immunizations so i couldnt have it anyway or am i wrong?

Bendy.xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

as far as I know all tests except Smear (3 years) have to be within 12 months

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home this way ladies

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,60862.0.html

   

Love Emilyxx


----------

